
Visualized: The tangled web of smartphone patents - dotmanish
http://gigaom.com/mobile/visualized-the-tangled-web-of-smartphone-patents/
======
ColinWright
I produced a graphic like this last time something like this was submitted:

<http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/MobileSuits.png>

Here are a few similar submissions ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1166958> <\- From over 2 years ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2465057> <\- From 1 year ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856774>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2896671>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898639>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2911684>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2915443>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921238>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2928385> <\- This has comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2941852>

